# Syringe feeding hamsters



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sandy is back from the vet. She's now on Marbocyl orally every day. If no improvement by Sunday she needs to go to hamster ER Sunday afternoon for an x-ray first thing on Monday morning.

How do I get her to take the medicine off the syringe? Any tips on hamster syringe feeding? The vet did say I could mix it with baby food, but it'll be hard to know if she's getting any or enough that way.

She's either got a urine infection (will clear up with the Marbocyl), bladder stones, cysts or pyometra. But unless the Marbocyl works soon she needs x-raying to work out what exactly is wrong with her.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> Sandy is back from the vet. She's now on Marbocyl orally every day. If no improvement by Sunday she needs to go to hamster ER Sunday afternoon for an x-ray first thing on Monday morning.
> 
> How do I get her to take the medicine off the syringe? Any tips on hamster syringe feeding? The vet did say I could mix it with baby food, but it'll be hard to know if she's getting any or enough that way.
> 
> She's either got a urine infection (will clear up with the Marbocyl), bladder stones, cysts or pyometra. But unless the Marbocyl works soon she needs x-raying to work out what exactly is wrong with her.


I have to confess Roma was really good with the syringe. I managed to get it into her mouth...trick is be quick. But she has never bitten me...so could get quite close up. If she will let you turn her on her back in your hand and give her the syringe...she should gnaw on the end...then squirt it in! xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Niki


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Let me know how she gets on! You obviously went to a good vet! xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Let me know how she gets on


Will do 



> You obviously went to a good vet!


I go here - Chine House


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> I go here - Chine House


Wow that looks fantastic!! You have some lucky hamsters!! xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> If she will let you turn her on her back in your hand and give her the syringe...she should gnaw on the end...then squirt it in! xx


Worked a treat, she's just had her first dose 

Tried to clean the mess around her mouth where she's been attempting to clean herself up. She kept gnawing on the cotton bud though :lol:


----------

